# MS Access: sql GUID datentyp



## KarNayAnaR (2. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe das problem dass ich schon seit tagen versuche herauszufinden wie der *sql datentyp* heisst der eine replikations id in Access erstellen kann.

Ich weiss nur das man esAccess manuell einstellen kann.

Felddatetyp: zahl
Feldgroße: Replikations Id

ich will jetzt nur wissen wie der Sql datentyp dafür ist.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen.
Bitte helft mir.

Gruß 
Karnayanar


----------



## andi_g69 (2. August 2005)

Also die Access Hilfe sagt u.a. "...Ein GUID-Wert ist ein Datenfeld vom Typ Byte ..."

Nur wieviele Elemente diese Datenfeld hat, daarüber schweigen sich die Autoren der Hilfe aus.


----------



## andi_g69 (2. August 2005)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Im MS SQL Server gibt es den Datentyp uniqueidentifier. Der stellt das Äquivalent zu Deinem Access Typ dar.
Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------

